# American Express Blue Card



## louis lane 6 (26 Jul 2009)

I know that they are in circulation but does anyone know if BOI are still issuing them?


----------



## moritorium (26 Jul 2009)

Looks like BOI may have dumped them, but you can also apply to AmEx directly.


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Jul 2009)

My BoI-issued card was replaced recently. Still no sign of chip and pin, and I've noticed fewer and fewer merchants accepting Amex, but I'll keep using it whenever I can.

There's no mention of it anywhere on the BoI website, but their 'phone number is 1890 400 455 (or 01 6176412).


----------



## lff12 (27 Jul 2009)

They generally continue to support existing customers even if a card type or any product type has been dropped.

AmEx is ok but the difference with a regular credit card is that you pay it in full.  I know they have a lot of corporate business here.


----------



## Squonk (27 Jul 2009)

lff12 said:


> AmEx is ok but the difference with a regular credit card is that you pay it in full.  I know they have a lot of corporate business here.


 The Blue Card does not need to be paid in full....it is similar to a 'standard' credit card....the main benefit of the blue card is that the user gets 1% back on most purchases.


----------



## OCY (13 Aug 2009)

Just got a letter this morning telling us our AMEX card will not be renewed after november, and no cash back after 31 Aug.


----------



## Sumatra (13 Aug 2009)

Yes I got a letter this morning.

Two weeks notice is a poor reflection on BOI. I've booked travel for dates in the future using AMEX blue to guarantee reservations. I also paid the Gov tax in Apr


----------



## Squonk (13 Aug 2009)

OCY said:


> Just got a letter this morning telling us our AMEX card will not be renewed after november, and no cash back after 31 Aug.


 Time to dump the card I'd say. Without the cash-back it offers no benefits over Visa/Mastercard.


----------



## Sumatra (13 Aug 2009)

I heard many on AAM using the card did quite well on the cash back.

BOI choose to withdraw the card with only two weeks advance notice then they can pay the Gov duty on it. I won't have use of it for the year.


----------



## OCY (13 Aug 2009)

I didn't even think about the Gov Tax or what I pay monthly from the card.  Must start moving all direct debits.  I don't think I'll be using it after Aug 31st.  The 1% back was my incentive, although the lack of chip and pin made it harder to use.


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Aug 2009)

That and the fact that many retailers won't accept Amex cards because of the higher charge to the merchant. Which meant that I also had to have a BoI MasterCard.
I'll be closing both now, unless BoI agree to reimburse 7/12ths of the Government duty paid in April.

From the _*Best buys*_ (thanks, fungus):


> *AIB Visa Platinum Card*
> _*Reward:* 0.50% cash back on all annual spends from 5,000 EUR to 50,000 EUR per year._


Is this now the only cashback card available in Ireland?


----------



## Deano (13 Aug 2009)

Got the letter as well today. Poor show from BOI with the short notice.

The 1% was the only reason I had the card. I do a lot of travelling and put a LOT on my card every month so it made it worthwhile. Yes, you pay the €40 stamp duty, but you work this off after spending €4k. The only problem was that it was not accepted everywhere (higher charges for retailers I think?).

Time to start looking for a replacement...


----------



## Deano (13 Aug 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> That and the fact that many retailers won't accept Amex cards because of the higher charge to the merchant. Which meant that I also had to have a BoI MasterCard.
> I'll be closing both now, unless BoI agree to reimburse 7/12ths of the Government duty paid in April.
> 
> From the _*Best buys*_ (thanks, fungus):
> Is this now the only cashback card available in Ireland?



I think you have to pay the stamp duty on this, so that would negate the first €6k that you spend on the card.


----------



## Sumatra (13 Aug 2009)

Deano, Bank of Ireland have taken a commercial decision to close the account and they expect the consumer to pay the Gov levy. That's a bit rich - let them absorb the cost themselves. It not as if we choose to close the account they did.

Even if they withdraw the card they still have to honour any regular payments you have committed to and honour any reservation guarantees you may have made on the strength of the card.


----------



## kimmage (13 Aug 2009)

Deano said:


> I think you have to pay the stamp duty on this, so that would negate the first €6k that you spend on the card.


 
Just on that point, you have to spend €5k before you start getting the 0.5% back, so its €11k just to cover govt duty


----------



## steph1 (13 Aug 2009)

I also got a letter this morning saying it will be withdrawn after 1st November.  Does this mean that any outstanding balance has to be paid in full or will they continue to accept my direct debit until it is paid off?


----------



## ardmacha (13 Aug 2009)

Unimpressive performance BOI, two weeks notice of ending points is ridiculous.

There is a lack of reward credit cards in Ireland, no airmile cards for example other than Ryanair and few other options other than Tesco points.


----------



## Gautama (14 Aug 2009)

lff12 said:


> AmEx is ok but the difference with a regular credit card is that you pay it in full.  I know they have a lot of corporate business here.



The standard AmEx (Green) card is not a credit card, it's a charge card.

The card the OP refers to is the American Express Blue, which is a regular credit card.

I too got a letter from Bank of Ireland stating that they are discontinuing the card, blaming low customer take-up as the reason.  No wonder, the don't even try to advertise it.  I got mine two years ago and it took a lot of effort.  It was well worth it though for the money back offer.

(Unfortunately, by the time I got an AmEx I missed out on that cashcow of gambling websites, prize sweeps sites, etc).

I didn't realise how many places accepted AmEx 'til I actually got the card.  Many places that display MasterCard and Visa signs don't display Amex signs but do accept it.  No harm in asking, and all that.

The card seemed to be a nightmare for merchants though.  A retailer in Donnybrook had a decent knockdown sale on some of their products last year and I went in to make a killing. When I produced my AmEx he asked if I could use a different card, if I had one.  Said that with his sale his margins were very thin, and that will AmEx's high charges and slow payment (3+ weeks) that he'd make a loss on the sale!

The stamp duty issue could be thorny...  Maybe out of the goodness of their hearts, Bank of Ireland will give AmEx Blue customers €30 to cover it, but I doubt it.  As far as the tax man is concerned, even if you had a credit card active for 1 day in the period, you'll need to pay  €30.  However, if you switch  from your AmEx blue to another card you'll only need to pay the stamp duty once (though you'll probably pay it twice, then get a refund at a later date).

I note there's a lot of complaining about the two weeks.  I haven't reread the terms and conditions, but don't forget the 2.5 weeks notice is with regard to the cash back (I got mine back this month) and they've give 2.5 months notice regarding the card.

Overall I got a good deal from my AmEx Blue.

Finding a replacement could be a dose.  I hate Tesco so I probably won't go for that.  RyanAir is a possiblility. I fly with them most... but I don't fly that much.  Must check out Consumer Choice magazine, they'd a credit card feature recenlty.


----------



## RSMike (14 Aug 2009)

I also got the letter yesterday, What's completely laughable is BOI quoting lack of popularity for the card for its withdrawal, i.e effectively blaming the AMEX brand !

"This decision was based on a number of factors but primarily due to the low number of customers taking up the card in the last number of years"

Hello!, Does anyone in BOI think the "lack of poularity" in the last number of years may be down to the fact that BOI itself stopped advertising, and removed all references to the card from its website in 2007!, 

I wonder how AMEX would feel about this claim by BOI.
While I acknowledge AMEX seems to be a PIA for retailers, it worked fine for me,and the 1% cashback was great.

The fact is the 1% cashback cost BOI too much, so they decided two years ago "to slowly strangle the product"



BOI finish their letter with "We will be in contact with you again in Septemeber with details of alternative options from BOI Credit Cards"

There off my list right away based on this letter.


----------



## Deano (14 Aug 2009)

Gautama said:


> The standard AmEx (Green) card is not a credit card, it's a charge card.
> 
> The card the OP refers to is the American Express Blue, which is a regular credit card.
> 
> ...



Good post Gautama. I reckon I've had my AmEx for about 6 years and you are right about the amount of places that take them - not as bad as some people think. Especially if you travel - every hotel will take it. The cashback was the only reason I had it - 1% might not seem like a lot but if you are putting 2k a month on the card it adds up.

Getting a replacement will be a pain. I reckon that the closest card is AIB's platinum Visa with 0.5% cashback. The downside is that you are essentially going to get half the amount of cashback then you did with AmEx


----------



## ardmacha (14 Aug 2009)

There is a market opportunity for a bank with a smaller market share to do a deal with AMEX, say NIB. At lot of people had AMEX for use in business travel and the like and these might make good customers.


----------



## Gautama (14 Aug 2009)

ardmacha said:


> There is a market opportunity for a bank with a smaller market share to do a deal with AMEX, say NIB. At lot of people had AMEX for use in business travel and the like and these might make good customers.



I don't think non-Blue AmEx has been affected, has it?

I think the whole point of the American Express Blue Card is that's it's for personal customers, not business customers.  Hence the fact that it's credit card rather than a charge card, and the money back scheme.

I know for certain that one of the largest American multinationals in Ireland use AmEx (Green).  I assume there are many others.

Given the public's misguided negative attitude to the acceptance of AmEx, I don't see any institution providing American Express Blue for the foreseeable future. Internationally, I don't know if it's been a success though it was heavily advertised back in 2001. New Order providing the soundtrack. (Some age-targeted advertising there, I reckon).


----------



## Sumatra (14 Aug 2009)

Mr. David Courtney (Bank of Ireland Credit Cards),

I received your letter yesterday and I am most disappointed that you choose to give just two weeks notice that you are withdrawing the Amex Blue MoneyBack scheme on 31 Aug.

In light of consumer sentiment one would have thought Bank Of Ireland would have been a little more considerate towards their customers by having a planned phase out of the product rather than what appears to a curt execution.

I have secured long haul travel arrangements with airlines and hotels and have both regular and annual direct debits. I trust your withdrawal of the card will not cause me any embarrassment or financial loss and that if anything should go wrong you will honour any commitments undertaken.  

In your letter to me you mentioned I could expect a call from one of your sales persons to sell me alternative products. As you don’t appear to have a comparable product to the AMEX Blue Cash back on the market I really don’t think you can offer me an alternative. 

As you are withdrawing the card as opposed to me choosing to cancel it I do not consider it appropriate that you would expect me to pick up the full tab for the annual government credit card levy.  

Yours….


----------



## csirl (14 Aug 2009)

Problem with Amex Blue is they never went chip and pin. Shop assistants think twice about accepting it or dont and customers think twice about using it and I think the banks see it as a security risk on themselves as transactions not verified by PIN. Amex Blue would still be around if it had chip & pin.


----------



## Gautama (14 Aug 2009)

Sumatra said:


> Mr. David Courtney (Bank of Ireland Credit Cards),
> 
> ... having a planned phase out of the product rather than what appears to a curt execution.



In fairness, 2.5 months is hardly a "curt execution" of the product, though 2.5 week may be a curt execution of the scheme.




Sumatra said:


> Mr. David Courtney (Bank of Ireland Credit Cards),
> 
> In light of consumer sentiment...


I don't think there were many American Express Blue Card consumers, even if it does appear that Bank of Ireland intended it to be this way.




Sumatra said:


> Mr. David Courtney (Bank of Ireland Credit Cards),
> 
> As you are withdrawing the card as opposed to me choosing to cancel it I do not consider it appropriate that you would expect me to pick up the full tab for the annual government credit card levy.



Firstly, this would depend on whether you intend to switch to another credit card or not.
Secondly, regardless of Bank of Ireland withdrawing the card or not, the stamp duty is something the card holder pays, not the issuer. I don't think you've a leg to stand on here.
Just like when you buy a flight but never fly, do you get those flight-related taxes, VAT, etc back?

Good luck!

I'm not sure if you were looking for a proofread, but I think my points above may be worth considering.


----------



## Deano (14 Aug 2009)

csirl said:


> Problem with Amex Blue is they never went chip and pin. Shop assistants think twice about accepting it or dont and customers think twice about using it and I think the banks see it as a security risk on themselves as transactions not verified by PIN. Amex Blue would still be around if it had chip & pin.



AmEx is an American card and the entire country didn't go chip & pin. Same with Diners Club, etc...


----------



## ardmacha (14 Aug 2009)

I think AMEX has chip and pin in the UK. More likely BOI couldn't be bothered introducing chip cards as they would cost money.

Bank of Ireland have been thinking about this for years. The proper thing to do would to have cancelled the cashback from year end and then allow the account run to March, so that there wasn't any issue with the duty.


----------



## Gautama (14 Aug 2009)

moritorium said:


> Looks like BOI may have dumped them, but you can also apply to AmEx directly.



Directly?  Where can I apply directly to Amex for a American Express Blue Card?

It states "The Blue American Express Credit Card is issued by the Bank of Ireland under licence from American Express Limited. For more information please visit www.bankofireland.ie"


----------



## Sumatra (14 Aug 2009)

Gautama, from your response I don't think you received the letter.


----------



## Gautama (14 Aug 2009)

Sumatra said:


> Gautama, from your response I don't think you received the letter.



I did receive the letter, I got it yesterday or the day before.  I assume all AmEx Blue cardholders got the letter?  It's mad too, seeing as I got my new card only a couple of weeks ago!

I'm annoyed that I won't be getting money back anymore.
I'm annoyed that a good relationship like this has come to an end:

Even back when I first got my AmEx Blue I got the feeling that it (product and scheme) would be a short term thing.  It was the vibe I got from the start.

I had an AIB Gold MasterCard.  When I applied for the AmEx Blue I emphasized that this was not a new credit card application as such, that it was a switch from MasterCard to AmEx.  To complicate things further, for my last year with the MasterCard I was charged €40 stamp duty, as was the rate at the time.  For my first year with AmEx Blue I was charged €30 stamp duty (the duty had been decreased).  AmEx then refunded my stamp duty at the end of the year, but only refunded €30.
I had to go thru' a rigmarole to get my intervening €10.

It's been arduous getting an AmEx blue, getting the stamp duty refund 
And it's a dose to be losing it.
They refunding the €30 stamp duty without questions, then the €10 without questions.
And when I set up my original direct debit, my bank screw up meaning that the direct debit did no go thru and I got a fine. When I phoned and explained what happened, they refunded that too as a goodwill gesture, without questions.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2009)

Gautama said:


> ...regardless of Bank of Ireland withdrawing the card or not, the stamp duty is something the card holder pays, not the issuer. I don't think you've a leg to stand on here.
> Just like when you buy a flight but never fly, do you get those flight-related taxes, VAT, etc back?


I disagree. A closer analogy would be if the airline cancelled the return leg of a round trip flight and offered to refund you that portion of the fare, but not the associated taxes and duties.

I put it to Mr Courtney this way:


> Given that Bank of Ireland has taken a commercial decision to close the Amex account, it seems only reasonable to assume that they and not their customers will be absorbing the cost of the €30 Government levy charged last April 1st and I shall expect to be reimbursed _pro rata_ for this when the final balance on the account is calculated; otherwise, I shall have to consider closing our MasterCard accounts too.


I expect they're quaking in their boots.


----------



## Sumatra (14 Aug 2009)

Sorry Gautama. The unique selling point of this card is the 1% cash back on all purchases and that's why I feel they can't offer an alternative. In my opinion the September call is only an excuse to sell. I had no problems on long haul travel, AMEX is a global brand with worldwide recognition and travel accident insurance. I too received the letter yesterday and they stated the cash back finishes on 31 Aug. When is the gov levy due? Did I pay in April for the previous years or in advance?


----------



## Sumatra (14 Aug 2009)

Hear, hear Dr Moriarty!

On the point of a pro rata reimbursement I wonder how many AMEX Blue customers they have? 

On the letter I received just above the salutation was a number. The number was just below 1,800 so I assume this is a count on the number of letters they sent out.


----------



## RSMike (14 Aug 2009)

Sumatra said:


> Hear, hear Dr Moriarty!
> 
> On the point of a pro rata reimbursement I wonder how many AMEX Blue customers they have?
> 
> On the letter I received just above the salutation was a number. The number was just below 1,800 so I assume this is a count on the number of letters they sent out.



Interesting its 2209 on mine,and my surname begins with T, so assuming they are going alphabetically, its probably possible to work out the numbers.


----------



## Gautama (14 Aug 2009)

Here it is!
I'll type this in verbatim from the "Blue American Express Credit Card Agreement".
In the section at the back (it's one of those A4 cards folded into three leaves) "Blue American Express Credit Card MONEYBACK TERMS AND CONDITIONS".

10) These Terms & Conditions are subject to variation at the sole descretion of the Bank, which may amend the MoneyBack Programme and/or rate at which the MoneyBack is calculated and/or suspend and/or withdraw the MoneyBack Programme upon giving the Cardmember 14 days written notice of such variation, amendment, suspension or withdrawal. Upon termination, suspension or withdrawal of the MoneyBack Program , the MoneyBack accrued to the date shall be credited to the Cardmember's Account.

I can honestly say that I hadn't read the Ts & Cs before now, but there you go... in terms of the two weeks notice we don't have a pot to ppiisssss in or a window to throw it out of!

My letter has the number 2170 at the top. My surname begins with B.


----------



## Sumatra (15 Aug 2009)

Presumably there are not that many card holders. 

A pro rata reimbursement wouldn't cost them a few full page adverts in national media and would certainly maintain goodwill. 

Take the recently introduced govt levy on life policies. That's paid monthly or annually etc. If you cancel the policy mid term wouldn't you get a pro rata refund or would they refund you the annual premium less the 1% govt levy?


----------



## spro (15 Aug 2009)

Also recieved the letter, mine had number 355 on it. Am a cardholder since 2000 so it might be based on the date you opened the account.

Am dissapointed that the account is being closed as the 1% moneyback was very useful. I put all my business travel on the card, so this added up over the years. 
More then paid for the fact that you had to have a second credit card (Additional Govt Stamp Duty) as the Amex wasnt accepted everywhere.


----------



## Gautama (17 Aug 2009)

spro said:


> Am a cardholder since 2000 so it might be based on the date you opened the account.



I'd say so; I'm a "member" since 2007.


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Aug 2009)

My "number" is 1820 - surname F. 

I received a pleasant e-mail today from David Courtney advising that he and his team are looking into the Stamp Duty issue which I raised and he'll be back to me. 

I'd imagine that if Bank of Ireland receive lots of queries from Am Ex Blue cardholders asking for a pro-rata refund of Stamp Duty, it may help to influence the outcome.


----------



## Gautama (21 Aug 2009)

LDFerguson said:


> I'd imagine that if Bank of Ireland receive lots of queries from Am Ex Blue cardholders asking for a pro-rata refund of Stamp Duty, it may help to influence the outcome.



A pro-rata refund would be sweet if you're not going to apply for a replacement card.

However, if you're going to get a replacement card it'll cost you more.
There's a timely article in today's Irish Times about credit card reward schemes:
[broken link removed]

The Brown Thomas card reads like the best to me.  Gotta say though, nothing is as attractive as the Amex Blue MoneyBack.  You got more, and you got it in cash!


----------



## RSMike (23 Aug 2009)

Short piece in todays Sunday Times "Bank of Ireland ditches Amex"

BOI also quotes the "high costs associated with ensuring the Amex Blue card portfolio complies with the (EU) payment services directive", whatever that is, as a reaon for axing the card.

According to the piece BOI had just 3,500 Amex blue card holders.

The piece is critical of BOI for not offering incentives that proved successful elsewhere (e.g. Amex red card)


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Aug 2009)

As had been said before, I'd say a major reason why the customer numbers are so small is that the bank simply didn't promote it enough.  I never once saw a leaflet or an advert about the 1% cash-back, even in any Bank of Ireland branch.

Anyway, David Courtney rang me last week and confirmed that there will be no refund of Stamp Duty as Revenue don't permit such refunds, apparently.  Don't know why they would be precluded from making an unrelated goodwill payment but there you go.


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Aug 2009)

With all due respect to David Courtney, that has more than a whiff of BS to it, like certain other parts of the letter. Stamp duty is refunded in respect of unused cheques, for example, so why wouldn't an annual charge be refundable on a _pro rata_ basis?

Well, BoI have certainly removed any remaining incentive I had to keep my MasterCard account with them. If 3,499 other Amex blue card holders feel the same way, their decision not to apply a (€15?) goodwill payment may well be a false economy.


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Aug 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> With all due respect to David Courtney, that has more than a whiff of BS to it, like certain other parts of the letter. Stamp duty is refunded in respect of unused cheques, for example, so why wouldn't an annual charge be refundable on a _pro rata_ basis?


 
Hi Dr. M.,

Not an apologist for David Courtney or BofI - I'm sure they're well able to make their own points.  But it strikes me as credible that Revenue would disallow refunds of Credit Card Stamp Duty.  Isn't it the case that Stamp Duty on all cards is collected at the same time each year and that Revenue moved to stop people cancelling their card just before the Stamp Duty fell due, then re-applying shortly afterwards?  Might have something to do with this.  

But I still don't see why a goodwill payment couldn't be applied for the inconvenience of having one's credit card closed and not replaced with an equivalent.


----------



## markpb (24 Aug 2009)

_Posted in error, sorry._


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Aug 2009)

I take your point, Liam — hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## Sumatra (24 Aug 2009)

But... couldn't they set the expiry date for next April. If they have to go now with just two and a half weeks notice then I'm with Dr Moriarty on the goodwill basis.

Didn't the Government put the charge on the card not the person?


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Aug 2009)

Sumatra said:


> But... couldn't they set the expiry date for next April.


 
Yes that certainly would have been preferable.


----------



## ardmacha (24 Aug 2009)

The card ending in April was an obvious one. Or BOI could simply add €15 to the cashback as compensation for the duty. Shoddy service. 

However the demise of Amex Blue is in its own way a victim of this ridiculous duty as well as lack of advertising from BOI. Competition in the marketplace is reduced as people are unwilling to open other credit card accounts.


----------



## Sumatra (25 Aug 2009)

Shoddy service, I agree. Imagine a reputable company such as AMEX allowing a franchisee dilute their brand by treating customers in this way.


----------



## Deano (25 Aug 2009)

I'm going to jump for the AIB Platinum card. Am I right in saying that I don't have to pat stamp duty if I transfer my account rather then opening a new one. Is it just a matter of calling into my local AIB branch?

Thanks


----------



## Sumatra (25 Aug 2009)

Consolidated Stamp Act:
http://193.178.1.79/1999/en/act/pub/0031/sec0124.html#partix-sec124
Includes credit card definition:
*“credit card” means a card issued by a bank to an individual having an address in the State by means of which goods, services and cash may be obtained by the individual and amounts in respect of the goods, services and cash may be charged to the account.*

and provision eititling credit card operator to apply charge to account:
_(*7) A bank or a promoter, as the case may be, shall be entitled to charge to the relevant account the amount of the stamp duty payable under this section by reference to that account or by reference to the charge card, company charge card or supplementary card to which the account relates and may apply the terms and conditions governing that account to interest on that amount.*_

*------------------------------------------------------------------*
Finance Act 2003 ammendment, changing the basis of charge from cards valid 1st April, to cards valid at any time during a 12 month period ending 1st April: http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2003/en/act/pub/0003/sec0140.html#partiv-sec140
(i) in subsection (1)(_b_), by substituting “*maintained by the bank at any time during the 12 month period or any shorter period, as may be appropriate, ending on that 1st day of April*” for “*maintained by the bank on that 1st day of April*”,


I can't see any reason why Bank Of Ireland (a) Bear the cost of the stamp duty themselves or (b) Ask their customers for a pro rata payment on their account or (c) Postpone cancelling card until 31 March 2010.


----------



## LDFerguson (25 Aug 2009)

Deano said:


> I'm going to jump for the AIB Platinum card. Am I right in saying that I don't have to pat stamp duty if I transfer my account rather then opening a new one. Is it just a matter of calling into my local AIB branch?


 
I could be wrong on this but I think you'll have to pay Stamp Duty on your new AIB card.


----------



## zag (25 Aug 2009)

For all you number fiends out there - my letter was # 2875, member since late 2003, surname R.

I think it's poor show on the BOI side, but given that they don't exactly have a whole lot of competition here, it makes sense that they would drop a scheme which has them giving away a % of their take for nothing.

Although, I guess it's not just the 1% that was the problem, because they could have dropped the 1% and kept the card.  My guess is that given the lean times we are in they are trimming any extra costs they don't need and having a seperate Amex infrastructure (distinct from the rest of the credit card business) didn't make sense any more.

z

p.s. thanks to the AAM crew (possibly LiamD or Marion) for pointing out the benefits of the blue card long ago.  I don't know how much I've 'made' back on the 1% in the last few years, but it's been a fair whack - well into 4 figures.  Given that most supermarkets, hotels, airlines, car hire companies, etc . . . take it, I used it whenever possible.  It was all the sweeter when paying for a group dinner, or a work hotel stay, or any other large expense not paid for by me.  Free money has got to be good, no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## zag (25 Aug 2009)

Urgh, I just read the letter again and saw the *


* Payment of Moneyback will only be made to customers who are not in breach of the credit card agreement . . . yada yada yada . . . at the end of the programme cycle.

I *may* have missed my repayment this month.  It went in yesterday but I normally aim to have it on by the 20th to be sure, to be sure.  I am going to be a very unhappy zag if they don't pay me the €170 I have sitting there.

z


----------



## Complainer (25 Aug 2009)

RSMike said:


> I also got the letter yesterday, What's completely laughable is BOI quoting lack of popularity for the card for its withdrawal, i.e effectively blaming the AMEX brand !
> 
> "This decision was based on a number of factors but primarily due to the low number of customers taking up the card in the last number of years"
> 
> Hello!, Does anyone in BOI think the "lack of poularity" in the last number of years may be down to the fact that BOI itself stopped advertising, and removed all references to the card from its website in 2007!,





LDFerguson said:


> As had been said before, I'd say a major reason why the customer numbers are so small is that the bank simply didn't promote it enough.  I never once saw a leaflet or an advert about the 1% cash-back, even in any Bank of Ireland branch.


It is not just a matter of their not promoting it. They actively blocked people from applying. There was an AAM thread 2-3 years ago (iirc) from a guy who was trying to get the card, and chased his BOI branch and the Amex Blue customer support line, but they still wouldn't give him an application form to apply for the card.




zag said:


> It was all the sweeter when paying for a group dinner, or a work hotel stay, or any other large expense not paid for by me.


Oh they were such happy days indeed.


Letter no 1139 - got the card in the early noughties - surname H

Would anyone like to post Mr Courtney's email address so we can all follow up?


----------



## Dave Vanian (26 Aug 2009)

Complainer said:


> Would anyone like to post Mr Courtney's email address so we can all follow up?


 
Standard format for all Bank of Ireland e-mails is Firstname.Lastname@boimail.com


----------



## Sumatra (26 Aug 2009)

Any complaints whether by e mail, letter or phone to BOI follow their formal complains procedure.

Tesco going back a few years had an offer where they paid the Govt levy out of their own profits. Ulster Bank also offered free student accounts with credit card again with no Govt charge because they paid it themselves.

Revenue do not stipulate that we as card holders must pay the levy. The bank must pay it on our behalf then they charge it to us on our account.

It is not the amount that bothers me it is the principal of it all and the way they handled the situation. 

As AMEX Blue was the 'unofficial' membership card of AAM if AAM has a preferred charity then should they decide to do the decent thing and pro rata the payment then I'll gladly donate it to the charity.

Hi Zag, (hope it was you) never got to thank you for your help in planning a trip to New Zealand a few years back. It was a great success and thanks a million for the invaluable travel tips.


----------



## zag (26 Aug 2009)

sumatra - there's only one zag and that's me, so you were right first time.  I hope you enjoyed your time in NZ and glad I could help.  That's why I joined AAM in the first place.

z


----------



## Marion (26 Aug 2009)

This is indeed tragic news.

I am very disappointed by the BoI decision. 

As an avid Blue customer since its inception having the card untimely plucked from my wallet is a blow too far. I agree that the levy should not be borne fully by the customers. 

We have been loyal customers and have probably, in fairness, sold it better here on AAM that BoI did in its branches.

Let's have some fair play BoI. 


Marion


----------



## Gautama (28 Aug 2009)

Deano said:


> I'm going to jump for the AIB Platinum card. Am I right in saying that I don't have to pat stamp duty if I transfer my account rather then opening a new one. Is it just a matter of calling into my local AIB branch?
> 
> Thanks



You'd have to check with Revenue for  the precise details, but when your Amex account is closed, ensure you get the Letter of (?) Completion, or something?  Then when you open your new account forward this letter to your new issuer.  They'll probably still charge you the stamp duty but will refund you at a later date.   This was my experience when I switched from AIB Mastercard to Amex Blue.


----------



## Gautama (28 Aug 2009)

LDFerguson said:


> I could be wrong on this but I think you'll have to pay Stamp Duty on your new AIB card.



He may have to pay but so long as he goes thru' the correct procedure he'll be refunded the €30.


----------



## Gautama (28 Aug 2009)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/stamp-duty/leaflets/stamp-duty-financial-cards.html#sectionb

Details of Switching Arrangements
If you switch accounts you should pay the stamp duty to old Bank/Card Issuer on closing the account. It will be requested in your final statement. Your old Bank/Card Issuer will then issue you with a Letter of Closure. This letter will confirm that you have paid the stamp duty for the period in question. You should present this letter to your new Bank/Card Issuer, who will not bill you for stamp duty for that period.


----------



## igy (31 Aug 2009)

Do any other cards offer similar cashback services, or have any other banks been awarded the amex franchise?


----------



## LDFerguson (31 Aug 2009)

igy said:


> Do any other cards offer similar cashback services, or have any other banks been awarded the amex franchise?


 
Post #40 on page 2 of this thread links to a newspaper article which lists other cash-back cards.  I haven't heard of any other bank taking over the American Express card.


----------



## Sumatra (31 Aug 2009)

Perhaps when BOI contact their customers in Sep to offer an alternative it will be their own branded cash-back card.


----------



## spro (4 Sep 2009)

Sumatra said:


> Perhaps when BOI contact their customers in Sep to offer an alternative it will be their own branded cash-back card.


 
Spoke with Bank of Ireland and cancelled my VISA with them. 

They offered me a 0% finanace card instead. I advised not interested as I wanted the moneyback similar to the AMEX. 

They said that they have no plans to introduce such a card and proceeded to process my cancellation.


----------



## Gautama (4 Sep 2009)

spro said:


> Spoke with Bank of Ireland and cancelled my VISA with them.



If you don't mind me asking, why did you cancel your Visa?


----------



## Sumatra (4 Sep 2009)

I received a reply to my formal complaint and being dissatisfied I've submitted it to the Ombudsman.


----------



## spro (4 Sep 2009)

Gautama said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why did you cancel your Visa?


 
I will switch to AIB platimum card. As far as I understand it is the only card on the market that gives cashback as oppossed to collecting points.

With the additional stamp duty and the fact that VISA is unversially accepted, I didn't see the need to have two VISA cards.

Also wasn't interested in keeping my custom with Bank of Ireland after they withdrew the AMEX card.


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Sep 2009)

I wrote closing the Amex Blue a/c on 1st September and am waiting for the letter of closure I requested from BoI so that I can forward it with my application to AIB for their platinum VISA card. I'll then be closing my BoI MasterCard once the VISA account is up and running satisfactorily.

A petty gesture, I know — but hey, so was their refusal of a goodwill _pro rata_ refund of the stamp duty. When banks give shoddy service, like any business, they deserve to lose custom.


----------



## Marion (4 Sep 2009)

I didn't send a notice to BoI. Publication on AAM is enough as far as I am concerned. 

I will not be needing an additional credit card when they terminate my existing AMEX. 

Shoddy practice by the BoI management team is not welcomed by those of us who have had Amex cards for a number of years.

BoI: Thanks for the past Amex. I will not be requiring your services as a credit card provider in the future - unless you match the 1% cashback that was provided by AMEX. Indeed, I will have to monitor all of your existing services and look at their relevance in relation to my needs.

Marion


----------



## Complainer (7 Sep 2009)

The final insult from BOI in this month's Amex Blue bill - the main feature on the 'Cardholder INformation' page at the back (what a waste of paper that has been over the years) is 'GET MONEYBACK - Everytime you spend you can actually earn Moneyback blah blah blah'. Talk about rubbing salt in the wound. 

These people are dumb as squirrels.


----------



## zag (8 Sep 2009)

Yep, I noticed on the statemements yesterday that they still included the "get 1% cashback" notice on the waste of space page they include with every statement.  Joined up thinking . . . I don't think so.

You would think they might even have a notice about other BOI cards which are available, although I guess from the lack of advertising on that page in general that maybe Amex didn't let them advertise alternative products.

I haven't cancelled my other card with them yet, primarily though the inertia factor, although I will be keeping a close eye out on offers that may come up.  I noticed (remembered) the other day that my other card is an affinity card for an organisation I don't particularly support any more.  All these years they've been getting a teeny tiny proportion of my spend.  I think I might move it to another affinity card (preferably one where I'm the beneficiary) when the Amex finally goes away.

z


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Sep 2009)

Got a declaration form today to be signed and returned, including a clause acknowledging that ‘a debit (if applicable) will be applied to my account in respect of the government stamp duty for the current financial year’.

I'll be voting with my feet and closing my BoI MasterCard a/c as soon as I can open another one elsewhere.


----------



## Sumatra (15 Sep 2009)

Dr, does that declaration make you think you have to sign to give them permission to take a DD rather than them being 'obliged' to take a DD for the GSD?


----------



## RSMike (15 Sep 2009)

I closed MBNA Visa card recently and was charged the stamp duty that would have been applied in April 2010, I was shocked by this, but checked into it ( confirmed by another post on this forum).

Just to make everyone aware, The way the revenue obligation works, as soon as you use your card even once after April 2009, you have incurred the €30 stamp duty, which then normally gets retrospectively applied to your account in April 2010, or before if you close your account.

So theoretically you could pay yor 08/09 Stamp duty of €30 on April 1 2009, use your card once on April 2 and close your account on April 3 and immediately be charged €30 for 09/10, No way revenue are going to lose out,;-).

So when our Amex blue cards close in Nov. BOI will be obliged to apply the €30 to our accounts for revenue, which we will be obliged to pay.

BOI should give us a letter saying we have paid the 09/10 duty, so now if you open another credit card account, you can supply the proof of having discharged your revenue obligation for 09/10 on the closed account, and you should not be charged €30 again in April 2010 for the new account.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Sep 2009)

Sumatra said:


> Dr, does that declaration make you think you have to sign to give them permission to take a DD rather than them being 'obliged' to take a DD for the GSD?


No, I don't think so. RSMike sums it all up. The declaration form contains a lot of other stuff about having to clear the outstanding balance in full, absolving the Bank of any liability _vis-à-vis_ third party DDs I might forget to cancel, etc.



RSMike said:


> BOI should give us a letter saying we have paid the 09/10 duty, so now if you open another credit card account, you can supply the proof of having discharged your revenue obligation for 09/10 on the closed account, and you should not be charged €30 again in April 2010 for the new account.


This is what I'm waiting for. I could just leave my BoI MasterCard in place until March and close it then, but why wait? The sooner I switch to another card with a reward scheme — probably the AIB Platinum VISA, as things look — the sooner I start earning points.


----------



## Sumatra (15 Sep 2009)

Revenue state the GSD charge must be paid by the bank who issues the card but there is a misconception out there that the bank is obliged to collect it from the customers account. They are not. 

AMEX Blue has been cancelled by the bank not the consumer.

Bank of Ireland say it is 'their policy' to collect the charge and that they will do so even if it is they who chose to close the account. 

To make such a charge on the consumer is unjustifiable and unfair.


----------



## Marion (16 Sep 2009)

Hi Sumatra

We are all looking forward to your response from the Ombudsman.


Regards

Marion


----------



## ardmacha (16 Sep 2009)

I received my statement today with the cashback. 
However they haven't bothered to amend the statement in any way.
It states "Remember that nearly all purchases qualify for the MoneyBack program" (sic). "Moneyback is totalled up and credited to your account every 12 months". Now it does say Terms and Conditions apply but it is surely misleading send someone a letter that says that purchases qualify for cashback when in fact *no purchases whatsoever* qualify for cashback. 

Not much point in complaining to BOI about this. Not sure if it worth complaining to anyone else.


----------



## Sumatra (1 Oct 2009)

Complains officer in the Ombudsman's bureau has no discretion in bank policy. 

If they want to charge the GSD to our account then they can even though they are not obliged to do so. 

It is Bank of Ireland's 'policy' to charge their customers for their own commercial decisions and whether in this instance that is the correct, fair and proper response is their judgement call. 

In this particular example, Bank of Ireland's treatment of their customers certainly doesn't display any good lessons on morals and I'm not at all comfortable with their customer care philosophy.

Surprisingly there were no other complaints.


----------



## Lance (2 Oct 2009)

Another broken promise from B of I!

Back in August when they sent out the letter giving advance notice of withdrawing the card they said "We will be in contact with you again in SEPTEMBER with details of alternative options from Bank of Ireland Credit Cards".

While I'm not exactly holding my breath waiting for "alternative options", they should at least do what they said they were going to do!

B of I, don't ya just love 'em!


----------



## zag (8 Oct 2009)

I got my statement today - it looks like they are still giving cashback (or at least calculating it).  I thought they were stopping the cashback scheme from the end of August, so I didn't put anything through the card (since there was no advantage to me and the non-chip and pin nature of the card does sometimes cause delays in the shops.

Did I mis-read the letter they sent or were they supposed to stop the cashback scheme in August ?

z


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Oct 2009)

zag said:


> I got my statement today - it looks like they are still giving cashback (or at least calculating it).


Are you sure it's not just in respect of transactions dated before 31 August? I had two of these amounting to €110, so earned €1.10 cashback, although that wasn't deducted from my balance. But there was definitely no cashback calculated for transactions dated in September.

Oh, and the "GET MONEYBACK" (_sic_) message is still on the useless back page....


----------



## zag (8 Oct 2009)

Aha - you're right.  There were some transactions dated 31AUG and some dated 02SEP and the cashback amount is calculated on the AUG ones only.  Makes sense now.

z


----------



## Complainer (11 Oct 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Oh, and the "GET MONEYBACK" (_sic_) message is still on the useless back page....




Indeed - see my 'squirrels' reference earlier in the thread.

On my account, it looks like the moneyback amount is calculated on most of the transactions, including some of the Sept ones. 

The big question is how/when do I get this moneyback back? Do I deduct this €1.11 from my final payment?

Update: Just spoke to Amex, and got a strange answer. She swears that these August transactions were included in the moneyback refund given on 1st Sept, even though the transactions were not posted on that date. It seems very strange to me that they would include these transactions in one place (the moneyback amount) and but not in the transaction listing itself.


----------



## Gautama (21 Oct 2009)

I've received another letter from Bank of Ireland, this time about alternative Bank of Ireland credit cards.  It mentioned that when they close the account (next month) I'll be charged the €30 GSD for 2009/10.
Roll on.

Is the BT MC the best moneyback available at present?


----------



## Deano (23 Oct 2009)

Gautama said:


> I've received another letter from Bank of Ireland, this time about alternative Bank of Ireland credit cards.  It mentioned that when they close the account (next month) I'll be charged the €30 GSD for 2009/10.
> Roll on.
> 
> Is the BT MC the best moneyback available at present?



I got that letter as well. I like the way they waited so late - probably in the hope that most accounts would have been closed.

I don't get it though. You cannot use your card past the 1st of November so I guess you will get a final statement in early November that must have everything paid up. What good is €30 added to your account in December?


----------



## csirl (23 Oct 2009)

Gautama said:


> I've received another letter from Bank of Ireland, this time about alternative Bank of Ireland credit cards. It mentioned that when they close the account (next month) I'll be charged the €30 GSD for 2009/10.
> Roll on.
> 
> Is the BT MC the best moneyback available at present?


 
I got a letter from BOI saying that they are aware that I have another credit card with BOI and seeking authorisation to transfer any balance and a €30 GSD credit to this card. They list the account number of the other credit card. Problem is, this is the account number of an old credit card I had years ago which is cancelled many years, not the other credit card I currently have with them.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Oct 2009)

They got the a/c number wrong in my letter, too, offering to transfer the outstanding balance to my 'other' BoI credit card a/c no. XYZ (giving the no. of my old Amex a/c). 

But they're not going to credit you €30, they're going to add €30 to the balance of what you owe _them_!


----------



## Complainer (24 Oct 2009)

I got the letter with the Freepost envelope too. Now to decide how much junk I can fit in a box with the Freepost envelope attached, to cost them the equivalent of the €30 tax they are screwing me on.


----------



## LDFerguson (25 Oct 2009)

Complainer said:


> I got the letter with the Freepost envelope too. Now to decide how much junk I can fit in a box with the Freepost envelope attached, to cost them the equivalent of the €30 tax they are screwing me on.


 
About 20kg should do it.  http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/PostalRates/Standard+Post.htm


----------



## Deano (27 Oct 2009)

Well, anyone know what good crediting €30 to an Amex account in December will do if you cannot make purchases on the card after November?


----------



## Complainer (27 Oct 2009)

Deano said:


> Well, anyone know what good crediting €30 to an Amex account in December will do if you cannot make purchases on the card after November?


They're not gonna credit you with the fee - they are going to *charge *you!


----------



## Deano (27 Oct 2009)

Complainer said:


> They're not gonna credit you with the fee - they are going to *charge *you!



Oops - I just re-read the letter


----------



## Complainer (27 Oct 2009)

Just had a call from a nice lady in BOI, apologising for the delay in sending out the letters with the options to switch, and encouraging me to apply for the new BOI 2-in-1 card [broken link removed] . I pushed her on the issue of the card fee, and she told me 'that is for last year', which confused me a bit. On checking the Revenue site http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/stamp-duty/leaflets/stamp-duty-financial-cards.html#sectionb I find that the charge is applied at the end of the current year in arrears. A cynic might think that she was deliberately trying to mislead! 

Be warned...

She said she would get somebody to call me back about the fee.


----------



## Squonk (27 Oct 2009)

Complainer said:


> Just had a call from a nice lady in BOI,


 I got that call as well. However, I have already torn up my Amex card so I couldn't quote my account number so she wasn't able to talk with me for security reasons.


----------



## Complainer (27 Oct 2009)

Squonk said:


> I got that call as well. However, I have already torn up my Amex card so I couldn't quote my account number so she wasn't able to talk with me for security reasons.


She must have learned from you! She asked me if I had the card with me, and when I said no, she asked for the address/phone number (bizarelly (sp?), the phone number of the phone I was speaking on).

Actually, it would be very bad practice for them to ask you to give out your card number to an unsolicited caller with no caller id!


----------



## Squonk (27 Oct 2009)

Complainer said:


> Actually, it would be very bad practice for them to ask you to give out your card number to an unsolicited caller with no caller id!


 Very good point.


----------



## zag (30 Oct 2009)

I've had this issue before with the banks.  I think it may well have been Amex specifically.  They rang to check something about a transaction and asked me for my card details.  I told them I wasn't going to provide my card details to some punter who rings me up on the phone out of the blue.  I asked them to tell me the card number and I would confirm if it was mine or not.  After some 'umm'ing and much confusion on their end I had enough indicators to let me know that it probably was Amex alright, so we were able to get down to business.

On a different note . . . I rang them recently because due to a monumental mess-up with very bad timing I got a refund put through to my card within the last few days.  The result of this is that I now have a credit balance on my account which is closing tomorrow.  I was hoping that the refund would come through before I had to pay off my full balance but unfortunately it was too late.

So, I asked what was going to happen to this credit balance.  The first question I was asked was "Are you closing your account or are you transferring to the 2-in-1 card ?"  Excuse me ?  Am *I* closing my account ?  Am *I* ?  I was not impressed to be asked this one and when I pointed out that *they* were closing my account this was met with puzzled sounds.

Anyhoo, it appears there is *no* clear provision for transferring credit balances out of the account.  It was suggested that I could take the money out of the ATM, but sadly ATMs don't do 'shrapnel' so I will still end up with loose change on the account.  I was told that I could go into a bank and withdraw the exact amount, but I don't have easy access to a branch during working hours.  Alternatively it is possible that I can get a bank transfer, but this appears to be the very last resort.  I am not impressed.

As soon as Monday rolls around (and the account is officially closed) I will be requesting the transfer and I'm not going to be happy if it takes long to happen.

z


----------



## laragh (3 Nov 2009)

Has anyone had a problem making an electronic transfer to pay their Amex credit card this month?
Got a call from my bank yesterday to say that an electronic transfer I had made to Amex, via online banking, on 30th October had bounced back due to there being "some problem with the sort code of the destination account". My Amex account details have been set up on the online banking system for a long time and I never have to manually enter them for each transfer. So I checked to make sure that the October payment was sent using the same sort code/ account number as the Sept & August payments (which got through no problem) and everything matched up.
Got on the phone to Amex and spoke to a pleasent lady who told me they had no record of any payment received from me for October. I checked the sort code with her and she gave me a completely different code than the one I had been using. Had the sort code been changed? No, she said, as far as she was aware that was the same code that had always been used.
I have retried the transfer using the new code so hopefully it will go through but I'd say they might try to slap on a late payment charge!!


----------



## Complainer (4 Nov 2009)

laragh said:


> Has anyone had a problem making an electronic transfer to pay their Amex credit card this month?
> Got a call from my bank yesterday to say that an electronic transfer I had made to Amex, via online banking, on 30th October had bounced back due to there being "some problem with the sort code of the destination account". My Amex account details have been set up on the online banking system for a long time and I never have to manually enter them for each transfer. So I checked to make sure that the October payment was sent using the same sort code/ account number as the Sept & August payments (which got through no problem) and everything matched up.
> Got on the phone to Amex and spoke to a pleasent lady who told me they had no record of any payment received from me for October. I checked the sort code with her and she gave me a completely different code than the one I had been using. Had the sort code been changed? No, she said, as far as she was aware that was the same code that had always been used.
> I have retried the transfer using the new code so hopefully it will go through but I'd say they might try to slap on a late payment charge!!


What destination account number were you using? I've been making payments to 901538-99946997 without any problems so far.


----------



## Sumatra (6 Nov 2009)

6000 views on this topic. According to Niall Brady's article there are over 3000 customers. Other than myself has anyone else lodged a complaint to the Ombudsman?  

Bank of Ireland declined to enter into mediation so it may be 6-8 weeks before the investigation of my complaint will commence.


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Nov 2009)

Sumatra said:


> Other than myself has anyone else lodged a complaint to the Ombudsman?


 
No, but I put a written request for my money to be refunded to Bank of Ireland.  Awaiting a reply.


----------



## Sumatra (6 Nov 2009)

Liam, on Sep 18th I received a reply from BOI - ...." I am sorry that I cannot waive this charge in full or on a pro rata basis, I would like to assure you that there is no financial gain to Bank of Ireland in charging this to you, our role is to collect the duty and pay it to the Revenue Commissioners."...

If a bank decides to close their customers accounts mid term and get their customers to pay then there is a financial gain for the bank as it is the consumer who is subsidising the banks commercial decision to close the account.


----------



## Gautama (9 Nov 2009)

How does the bank make a financial gain?  The cardholder pays €30.  Revenue receive €30.


----------



## Gautama (9 Nov 2009)

zag said:


> Anyhoo, it appears there is *no* clear provision for transferring credit balances out of the account.
> z



Is this credit balance greater than €30?  If not, the stamp duty will sort it all out for you.


----------



## Sumatra (11 Nov 2009)

In taking the commercial decision to withdraw the card in they way they did, Bank of Ireland certainly created financial gain at the expense of their customers:

1. Cancelling the card mid year and expecting the consumer to bear the full cost of the GSD was despicable. Remember the withdrawal of the card was involuntary on the part of the consumer.

2. In withdrawing the card, Bank of Ireland created the opportunity to conntact over 3,000 of their AMEX Blue customers with the intention of (a) collecting new data and market reaseach on them, (b) updating their records, (c) cross selling and (d) to replace the AMEX card with an arguably inferior financial product.

Their guiding principal apparently offers little consideration for the financial well being of their customers and this goes against the principles of fairness.

Under the circumstances expecting the customer to pay the full amount is inappropriate. It is unacceptable and it is unfair and I feel the consequences of doing nothing, effectively gives the green light to further abuse of consumers in this way.

Regards,

Sumatra


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Nov 2009)

I'll be voting with my feet. I paid 'my' €30 off last week and in another few days I'll write to request (again) a letter of closure confirming that the duty has been paid.
I'll explain that I need it in a hurry so that I can attach it to my applications to open new accounts with AIB.


----------



## Gautama (12 Nov 2009)

Relax, relax....

I've done this before, when I switched from an AIBMC to a BoIAmEx.  It's easy peasy and won't cost you a penny bar the price of a stamp.

Unless, of course, you don't switch to a new CC in the next few months, in which case you're down €30.

Gonna get me a BTMC.


----------



## noelma (19 Nov 2009)

Just wondering... what is BTMC?


----------



## Marion (19 Nov 2009)

Brown Thomas Master Card.

Having had a look around this is what I will be opening as well. I don't need a second card but a voucher for €40 cannot be ignored. 

I have paid the stamp duty so I may as well enjoy the benefits of the voucher.


Marion


----------



## Sumatra (24 Nov 2009)

I'm due a credit refund on my now closed AMEX Blue account. I requested the refund last Monday 16th having received a statement same day stating the amount was credited to my account on Oct 21st. They said they would send me a bank draft but today they say it could take up to another 5 working days. Is this normal? One would imagine if it was the other way around and I had made a late payment there would be no delay on the charging of interest. How long should a refund take?


----------



## nbaki82 (7 Dec 2009)

Sumatra said:


> I'm due a credit refund on my now closed AMEX Blue account. I requested the refund last Monday 16th having received a statement same day stating the amount was credited to my account on Oct 21st. They said they would send me a bank draft but today they say it could take up to another 5 working days. Is this normal? One would imagine if it was the other way around and I had made a late payment there would be no delay on the charging of interest. How long should a refund take?



I find Amex to be one for the most efficient and fast in terms of resolving conflicts. I had a dispute with a merchant once and Amex kept calling both of us until the problem was solved. I am with Amex Flying Blue


----------



## supertrooper (15 Dec 2009)

Has anyone had any issue with tickets bought on Amex card before it was cancelled. I bought tickets for a big show on tomorrow night. Promotors say you must have card and id with you for entry.  I rang them and explained that card no longer in existance. They said I need to bring the copy of the letter withdrawing the card, which I no longer have. Rang BOI, they said they can only issue one copy of the letter. Up to ninety now, could be a lot of tears from a 7 year old, at the O2 tomorrow.


----------



## Deano (26 Dec 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'll be voting with my feet. I paid 'my' €30 off last week and in another few days I'll write to request (again) a letter of closure confirming that the duty has been paid.
> I'll explain that I need it in a hurry so that I can attach it to my applications to open new accounts with AIB.



Dr M - how did you get on with the letter request? I'll be doing the same thing so it would be good to know if you were successful.

Thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Dec 2009)

Hi Deano,

Yes, I got the letter OK, and sent it off with my application to AIB for their Platinum VISA card, which came through about a week ago and which I've been using since. 

I'm now going to write to BoI to close my MasterCard account with them, as I said I would, and express the hope that they've lost a lot more custom over this besides mine.


----------



## Gautama (7 Jan 2010)

My Amex statement arrived today to acknowledge that I've paid my EUR30 and that my balance is zero. I'd have thought that they'd included the Letter of Closure. Given their excellent customer service record I'm surprised with this. I wonder if they'll send it seperately? Or do I need to formally request it?


----------



## Marion (7 Jan 2010)

Ring Amex and ask them for the letter.

1890400455

Marion


----------



## Gautama (8 Jan 2010)

Just called them. It's in the post.  Easy-peasy.  Thanks.


----------



## Sumatra (5 Jul 2010)

29/06/2010. My complaint against the imposition of GSD where the provider decides to withdraw the card mid year was not substantiated pursuant to Section 57CI (2) of the Central Bank and Financial Services Authority of Ireland Act 2004.

Not to have tried would have been true failure and I'd like to commend the courtesy and professionalism of Bank of Ireland and indeed the Financial Services Ombudsman Mr. Prasifka who adjudicated over our dispute.


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Jul 2010)

Well done for pursuing this to its conclusion.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jul 2010)

+1

Hopefully the head of Bright Ideas at BoI will get around to measuring the once-off savings effected against the loss of business, goodwill and reputation.

Apologies for using words like "goodwill" and "reputation" in relation to an Irish bank...!


----------



## Marion (7 Jul 2010)

Hi Sumatra.

Many thanks for taking on this case. .
.
We would all have benefitted if the  outcome were different.

Regards.

Marion


----------

